# Wiener Bürgermeister (SPÖ) als Telefonspammer



## Wembley (16 September 2008)

Wiener Zeitung - Aktuelle Nachrichten und Suche


			
				Wiener Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Wien. Tausende Wiener, die im Telefonbuch eingetragen sind, erhalten derzeit ungewöhnliche Anrufe: Am anderen Ende der Leitung meldet sich nämlich kein Geringerer als Bürgermeister Michael Häupl (SPÖ). Allerdings spricht das Stadtoberhaupt nur vom Tonband – und lobt darin seine Arbeit und jene der SPÖ für Wien; so habe man angesichts der hohen Teuerungsrate die Erhöhung der Gemeindebau-Mieten ausgesetzt.
> ......
> Und zum Abschluss folgt eine (leicht verkürzte) Polit-Frage: "Sollen Pensionserhöhungen künftig vom Computer erfolgen oder vom Parlament beschlossen werden?"


Wie tief kann man eigentlich sinken?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Wiener Bürgermeister (SPÖ) als Telefonspammer*



Wembley schrieb:


> Wiener Zeitung - Aktuelle Nachrichten und Suche
> 
> Wie tief kann man eigentlich sinken?


so tief wie nur Telefonspammer sinken können. 
 Was anders ist das nicht, selbst wenn es legal sein sollte


----------



## physicus (22 September 2008)

*AW: Wiener Bürgermeister (SPÖ) als Telefonspammer*

Tja, am 28. September ist Zahltag. Ab da wird dann damit wieder Ruhe sein - bis ca Weihnachten 2009 :scherzkeks::unzufrieden:

LG
P

PS: Gusenbauer war eigentlich sehr zuverlässig. Alles was er versprochen hat, hat er nicht gehalten.


----------



## BatmanF1 (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wiener Bürgermeister (SPÖ) als Telefonspammer*



physicus schrieb:


> PS: Gusenbauer war eigentlich sehr zuverlässig. Alles was er versprochen hat, hat er nicht gehalten.


 
Dazu fällt mir nur der Spruch vom ehemaligen und künftigen SPD-Vorsitzenden Franz Müntefering ein: "Es ist unfair uns an unseren Wahlversprechen zu messen." :scherzkeks:


----------

